# Has anyone found a simple or pre-made solution for JJprise Bussard Blades?



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I know there were a few people a couple of years ago attempting to figure out how to do the contra rotating bussard blades for the Revell JJprise model.

Are there any pre-made kits to do this? Or an easy way to implement the effect? I know lighting kits have the rotating effect, but I'm after the real deal spinning blades.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd be real excited to see if anyone managed to 'crack' a tiny gearbox for counter rotating fan blades in the JJPrise. That would be awesome to see in action. 

I guess you COULD manage it with paired, telescoped hollow tube shafts but you still need a tiny gearbox...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*jj prise*

*I remember reading a post by either SHAW or Teslab where they installed a motor(S) and the effect was awesome........*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here are the blades.

ParaGrafix™ - USS Enterprise (2009) Photoetch Set

I've seen modelers do the motors for the spinning blades. A google search may turn up something.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RMC said:


> *I remember reading a post by either SHAW or Teslabe where they installed a motor(S) and the effect was awesome........*


I did do counter-rotating bussard blades using Paul's PE set, but that's as far as I got with this model, too many distractions......:laugh:
I used the guts from some cheap R/C Helicopters and replaced the DC motors with Stepper motors so I could make them spin much slower.

P.S. SusieQ was the first to suggest using the helicopters for the gears.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

teslabe said:


> I did do counter-rotating bussard blades using Paul's PE set, but that's as far as I got with this model, too many distractions......:laugh:
> I used the guts from some cheap R/C Helicopters and replaced the DC motors with Stepper motors so I could make them spin much slower.
> 
> P.S. SusieQ was the first to suggest using the helicopters for the gears.....:thumbsup:
> ...


Yes, I have seen these, and it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I don't think I currently posses enough knowledge to pull this off myself. I was hoping a garage kit maker had built an out of the box solution.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> Yes, I have seen these, and it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I don't think I currently posses enough knowledge to pull this off myself. I was hoping a garage kit maker had built an out of the box solution.


bigeasymodeling

Would this work?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

teslabe said:


> bigeasymodeling
> 
> Would this work?


Oh nice. I wonder if the photo etch blades could be mounted on those.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

DANG! I forgot cheap tiny R/C copters! That's as close to a 'turn key' solution as is likely possible!

And it doesn't matter if it's an infra-red control or bluetooth or radio, if it's a good flyer or has a 30 second flying time! One could go to a Big Lots or a Tuesday Morning and spend under $30 USD for a pair of them and good to go!

Assuming you have some basement electronics experience of course. 

Tesla, once again, pure genius.


----------



## Light23 (Jun 14, 2016)

I wonder when the Photoetch Set will be back in stock...:frown2:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Light23 said:


> I wonder when the Photoetch Set will be back in stock...:frown2:


Try one of these...

1:350 Refit Photoetch Set from Paragrafix

U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 - greenstrawberry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Light23 said:


> I wonder when the Photoetch Set will be back in stock...:frown2:


https://www.amazon.com/Paragrafix-Revell-Enterprise-Photoetch-PGX174/dp/B00FP17070

Try here.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis86 (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone know what kind of motors these are? I want to buy a pair but I don't know what they are called. All the ones I see look like they only rotate one way.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Try one of these...
> 
> 1:350 Refit Photoetch Set from Paragrafix
> 
> U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 - greenstrawberry


Green Strawberry ripped off my design, and then added inaccurate details to cover it up. Please do not order from them.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Paulbo said:


> Green Strawberry ripped off my design, and then added inaccurate details to cover it up. Please do not order from them.


Forgive me if I'm making an inaccurate assumption, but if you are a making the same parts for the same product, wouldn't they have to be near identical? If I make an iPhone case, and some other guy makes an iPhone case, they will probably have near identical shapes/sizes because they have to fit the same device. Is this also not so with model parts?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daniel_B said:


> Forgive me if I'm making an inaccurate assumption, but if you are a making the same parts for the same product, wouldn't they have to be near identical? If I make an iPhone case, and some other guy makes an iPhone case, they will probably have near identical shapes/sizes because they have to fit the same device. Is this also not so with model parts?


Paul will make more specific comments, but this is aftermarket parts, custom designed.

A person making an iPhone case does indeed have to make a product that conforms to the specifics of the phone. This is true. 

What Green Strawberry seems to have done is copied the fret that Paul made, which is the same as making a photocopy of a book and putting your name as the author. 

It seems Green Strawberry may have altered some of the fret, changed some small things to claim it as their own original work. This is not cool.

Now, one could reasonably suggest that if one is making photoetch parts for a specific model, and one is trying to create a detail that has been omitted or is otherwise unsatisfactory, it's only natural to think there will be unavoidable similarities. There are only so many ways to make, say, guardrails for 1/700 scale warships. 

but it's the execution. It seems the entire fret was copied as-is, and then modified slightly in some way I can't speak to. that's the thing. 

Or to use your analogy. You design a really nifty iPhone case. It's a special look, it has a useful functionality (like it can hold a backup battery or something) but most of all YOU made it. 

And a Chinese factory starts cranking out a copy of your exact design, only it's in a cheaper, different plastic. 

not cool. 

Honestly, I'm shocked Green Strawberry would do this. It seems very 'bootleg recasting' behavior to me and that's not acceptable in Japan.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Steve H said:


> Honestly, I'm shocked Green Strawberry would do this. It seems very 'bootleg recasting' behavior to me and that's not acceptable in Japan.


Japan?
No... Greenstrawberry is from the Czech Republic.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Japan?
> No... Greenstrawberry is from the Czech Republic.


Ahhhhh, OK. My mistake then. 

Green Strawberry just seemed like a typical Japanese company name and since I've only seen their product at HLJ, I jumped to assumptions.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would like to hear from Paul some specifics about what Green Strawberry has done- on a new thread so as not to hijack this one and give it some direct visibility instead of just being seen by those interested in NuTrek upgrade parts.

It is a serious accusation and one which I know was not made lightly. I have purchased one item from Green Strawberry (not involving Trek) and was impressed by their selection and prices. If they are guilty of 'recasting'(?- Re-Etching?) then they are losing my business and I am sure others will fell the same way.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I would like to hear from Paul some specifics about what Green Strawberry has done- on a new thread so as not to hijack this one and give it some direct visibility instead of just being seen by those interested in NuTrek upgrade parts.
> 
> It is a serious accusation and one which I know was not made lightly. I have purchased one item from Green Strawberry (not involving Trek) and was impressed by their selection and prices. If they are guilty of 'recasting'(?- Re-Etching?) then they are losing my business and I am sure others will fell the same way.


That's the thing. Like I said earlier, there's only so many ways one can make guard rails for a 1/700 scale battleship. If one is making PE for the bussard fans for the JJ Prise, I would assume that if one is seeking accuracy, there's only one look that can be done.

But I've looked at and greatly admired Paul's work for some time. Never touched any of it because PE scares the crap out of me but I'm glad he's out there doing the fantastic work he does. It's been my observation he works hard to not only do things right, but make them as easy as possible to use (within the confines of the material of course) and on top of that, he usually throws in some fun little extras if there's space on the fret. 

So if he's saying his work is copied, I'm sure he's not just saying that because of competition. So it seems to me. 

And someday I'll work up the nerve to order that PE set for the U.N.C.L.E. spy car.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Daniel_B said:


> Forgive me if I'm making an inaccurate assumption, but if you are a making the same parts for the same product, wouldn't they have to be near identical? If I make an iPhone case, and some other guy makes an iPhone case, they will probably have near identical shapes/sizes because they have to fit the same device. Is this also not so with model parts?


No, it's not the same. When assembly methods are identical, details that I "invented" because there are no references are identical, fret layouts of published "prototype" sheets are identical, then no, it's not simply a matter of designing to the same requirements, it's theft.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Paulbo said:


> No, it's not the same. When assembly methods are identical, details that I "invented" because there are no references are identical, fret layouts of published "prototype" sheets are identical, then no, it's not simply a matter of designing to the same requirements, it's theft.


Ah, ok. I see.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I still think the ParaGraphix/GreenStrawberry thing needs it's own thread, both here and over at Starship Modeler. Side by side examples of how your designs have been lifted to help us see what is clear to you. 

If it is made clear that GreenStrawberry is pirating your work and selling it under their name as their own people need to know about it, and not just those who are following this particular thread. 

I never heard of them until about a couple of months ago and now I am hearing about them repeatedly. The modeling needs to know- aside from a few people all those I know do not support recasters which they are currently doing now unwittingly.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't have to prove anything to anyone again -- this has already been discussed ad nauseum when they first started making their 1/350 Refit set, which duplicated my work bees and the exact layout of parts in a couple of sections (notably the airlock doors located within the ring of the deflector dish). I do not wish to revisit a 4 year old argument.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry- 
It may be a four year old argument to some but one that I had missed entirely- because of this I have purchased one of their minor products. 

I am pissed off now...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Sorry-
> It may be a four year old argument to some but one that I had missed entirely- because of this I have purchased one of their minor products.
> 
> I am pissed off now...


Because it's a 4 year old argument that you missed entirely you have now purchased one of the minor products? I'm afraid I don't follow your logic.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I purchased a photoetch piece from GreenStrawberry last month.

Had I known at the time about the recasting (re-etching?) I would not have done so.

Yes, I missed the 'old news' about that company copying your work- I try to stay current on the major forums but I really do not remember anything about that thread.

I am an artist, I have had my own work stolen before and I do not like recasters in any form.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I just logged into post "you know, I probably misinterpreted that and you probably meant that you'd already bought their etch set" ... and low and behold, I find that I *DID* misinterpret it. No harm no foul as you didn't know.


----------



## Nocoolname (Jul 2, 2013)

Paulbo said:


> I just logged into post "you know, I probably misinterpreted that and you probably meant that you'd already bought their etch set" ... and low and behold, I find that I *DID* misinterpret it. No harm no foul as you didn't know.


Paul, 

Where did you find the references for the Eagle PE? I'm trying to update mine but I'm stuck.

Cheers

Nocool


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nocoolname said:


> Paul,
> 
> Where did you find the references for the Eagle PE? I'm trying to update mine but I'm stuck.
> 
> ...


Tons and tons of Google searches ... plus Brian Johnson was nice enough to collate and send a ton of photos of the "Real McCoys" and a bunch of studio replicas. Unfortunately I'm not at liberty to share those photos.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Tons and tons of Google searches ... plus Brian Johnson was nice enough to collate and send a ton of photos of the "Real McCoys" and a bunch of studio replicas. Unfortunately I'm not at liberty to share those photos.


Photos as in 'taken for reference back when the show was made and everything was fresh' or photos as in 'taken recently after decades of various people mucking about with the models' style? 

Because, ya know, it would be good to know that at least there's decent '70s reference pics waiting to be potentially released maybe hopefully sometime.


----------

